# Was macht ihr im Winter mit der Pumpe??



## Infofrei (7. Okt. 2009)

Baut ihr eure Pumpen aus??
Oder wie schützt ihr eure Pumpen vor dem einfrieren??


----------



## bodo61 (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hi,
liest du hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24850


----------



## schildow (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

hallo und guten abend , pumpe wird im winter immer ausgebaut. damit sie frostsicher in einem eimer mit wasser über winter stehen kann. im eimer mit wasser damit sie nicht austrocknet.
Gruß aus Schildow, Bernd


----------



## Bebel (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo

Habe im letzten Winter noch eine "billige" Pumpe aus dem Baumarkt gehabt.
Die habe ich im letzten, wirklich kalten, Winter im Teich gelassen. Hatte nie Zeit die raus zu holen. 

Der Teich war zwar sehr lange zugefroren (für unsere Verhältnisse in NRW), trotzdem funktionierte die Pumpe im Frühjahr problemlos.

Sie stand jedoch ziemlich tief und war den Winter über auch nie eingeschaltet.

Bei meiner neuen (teureren) Pumpe bin ich etwas vorsichtiger (die muß allerdings auch dringend mal gereinigt werden), deshalb werde ich sie dieses Jahr wohl über den Winter ins Haus holen.

Ist jedoch immer lästig, weil das Kabel ca. 10cm unter der Grasnarbe, einige Meter durch den Garten liegt.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*



Infofrei schrieb:


> Baut ihr eure Pumpen aus??
> Oder wie schützt ihr eure Pumpen vor dem einfrieren??




Eine Pumpe läuft den Winter über durch, die andere liegt abgeschaltet in der Pumpenkammer. Und wenn die einfriert, hab ich noch ganz andere Probleme


----------



## Olli.P (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hi,


ich lass alles da wo's ist. 

Zwei Pumpen werden ausgeschaltet und zwar eine in der PK und die Strömungspumpe im Teich.

Die Zweite in der PK läuft möglichst durch, so dass der Filter auf 50% gedrosselt weiter seinen Dienst tun kann.

Sollte es jedoch wieder so lange so Ar..h kalt wie im letzten Winter werden, werd ich wohl wieder abschalten müssen..............


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo

meine pumpe liegt im in der erde versenkten IBC, in den skimmer und Ba münden.die ca 8 m leitung bis zum siebfilter und PF verläuft unter der erde und ist gut isoliert.
ich habe alles letzten winter bei bis minus 26° gelassen und durchlaufen lassen ohne probleme.
im IBC war nie eis .
eine kleine wasserspielpumpe in etwa 70 cm tiefe hat ebenfalls alles ohne schaden überstanden.
gruß ulla


----------



## marja (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Guten Morgen

nun wird es ja langsam immer kälter. Als Teichneuling, habe ich noch keine Winter/Frosterfahrung. Ich weiß, das ich die Pumpe drin lassen kann.

Derzeit läuft diese noch, ich habe am vergangenen Wochenende die Filtermaterialen ausgespült, da diese immernoch schnell stark verschmutzt waren, das mußte ich seit der Gartenübernahme mit dem Teich öfters machen. Kann aber nun bis auf den Boden schauen.

Zurück zu meiner Frage, dazu wollte ich kein neuen Thread öffnen.

Wann sollte ich diese ausschalten, jetzt wo die Temperatur langsam unter dem gefrierpunkt in der Nacht geht? In einem Teichladen, wurde mir gesagt, ich solle die Pumpe nicht auf den Boden jetzt stehen lassen, sondern in der Nähe der Wasseroberfläche, damit die Wärme unten bleibt und durch die Pumpe nicht die Kälte nach unten gebracht wird.

LG Marja


----------



## Annett (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Marja.

Die Pumpe wird Dir immer das Wasser durcheinander "quirlen", egal wo sie steht.... zumal Du eine 10.000er Aquamax (laut Profil) in einem 6000 Liter Teich hast. Bei wesentlich weniger Wasserdurchfluß sähe das sicherlich etwas anders aus. Aber auch nur "etwas". 

Wir schalten am alten Teich die Anlage immer dann aus, wenn man noch guten Gewissens mit dem Kärcher draußen zu Gange sein kann.
Meist ist das nach den ersten leichten!! Nachtfrösten Ende Oktober/Anfang November der Fall.
So haben die Schwämme nach der intensiven Reinigung noch Zeit zu trocknen, statt in der Scheune zu einem Eisklotz zu gefrieren. 
Spätestens ab 4°C Wassertemperatur, soweit Du das messen kannst, würde ich abschalten. Das war dann bei uns spätestens zum oben genannten Zeitpunkt der Fall (einen Herbst lang hatten wir ein digitales Thermometer im Filter).


----------



## marja (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

danke dir Annett


----------



## Hummingbird (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage zu Ollis Aussage:



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich lass alles da wo's ist.
> ...



Du schreibst, dass Du die Pumpe in der PK je nach Kälte durchlaufen läßt bei gedrosseltem Filter. Aber ich habe bei der OASE Pumpe (Biotec 10.1) gelesen, dass man unter 10°C Wassertemperatur nicht den Filter nutzen soll bzw. die Pumpe reinholen soll. Irgendwie widerspricht sich das .

Gruß Marco


----------



## Olli.P (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hi Marco,

kommt immer auf die Begründung an...............

Ich habe bislang noch nix nachteiliges bemerkt, wenn's durchgelaufen ist. 

Bislang ist immer bis auf den letzten Winter seit 2006 immer alles durchgelaufen.:smoki

Letztendlich muss das jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Lichti (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Moin,

also da hier ja schon das Thema Winter angesprochen ist, habe ich da auch mal ne` Frage 

Also die Wassertemperatur heut morgen an der Oberfläche ( 15 cm) 1 Grad.
In 1,10 cm waren es noch 7 Grad.
Sollte ich jetzt wohl langsam die Pumpe und den Filter abbauen 
und das Wasser in ruhe lassen ?? Ich denke da an die Winterruhe der Fischis

Ich meine die lieben sind noch ziehmlich gut drauf und Fressen tun sie auch noch,also machen sie auch noch Dreck 
Ich habe   was ich jetzt machen soll,abbauen oder nicht ???
Tja so ist das,erster Teich,erster Winter


----------



## anfänger (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

hallo an alle nun meine frage direkt noch hinterher 
also meine fische essen seit ca 3-4 tagen nichts mehr 
meine wasser temperatur war heute morgen auch auf 2 grad an der oberfläche und 7 grad am grund (1,2m) soll ich die pumpe nun ausschalten und filter und co abbauen ??
dann lies ich mir noch sagen eine sauerstof pumpe im winter wäre empfelenswert / nötig wo so ich die den einsetzen ??
bei 40 cm 60 cm oder am grund ??
und wass mach ich das die wasser oberfläche nicht ganz einfriert??
danke für die schnellen antworten :smoki


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo

bei mir bleibt alles im Teich. Nur der Filter wird geleert. Meine Pumpen haben die letzten Jahre unbeschadet im Teich überlebt und ich hoffe dass es so bleibt. Im Frühjahr kommt immer eine kleine Impfkultur aus meinem Aquarium mit in den Filter. Hat bis jetzt immer hingehauen

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Mercedesfreund (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

..ich mache es erstmals so, Styrodur 6cm abgedeckt, Rest mit Kugeln, Filter und Rohre isoliert, BA geschlossen, Skimmer gedreht auf 40cm von oben und lasse alles laufen solange es geht. muß ja nicht jeder Winter so werden wie der letzte. so siehts aus, im Styrodur noch geschnurrte Reste von Doppelstegplatten


----------



## dersil (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*



Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> ..ich mache es erstmals so, Styrodur 6cm abgedeckt, Rest mit Kugeln, Filter und Rohre isoliert, BA geschlossen, Skimmer gedreht auf 40cm von oben und lasse alles laufen solange es geht. muß ja nicht jeder Winter so werden wie der letzte. so siehts aus, im Styrodur noch geschnurrte Reste von Doppelstegplatten



Hallo Mercedesfreund

hast Du einen frostfreien - sprich geheizten und/oder isolierten Filter - oder eine Heizung im Kreislauf

Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Dieter_B (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Ich habe am Mittwoch meinen Filter gereinigt und winterfest gemacht.
Die Pumpen bleiben im Teich, z.zt. läuft nur tagsüber die Bachlaufpumpe.
Pumpen bleiben im Teich.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

@ Silvio,
Der Teich ist und wird wohl auch nicht beheizt, da aber im letzten Jahr am Grund teilweise nur noch3° waren, versuche ich so,habe auch heute morgen noch 10,5° im Wasser..und die letzten Nächte waren alle nahe 0°, also meine ich daß das Abdecken die Auskühlung sehr verlangsamt. werde aber öfter messen..Fische kommen auch immer noch zum Fressen


----------



## buddler (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

hallo!
ich habe mich entschlossen erst die pumpen und uvc abzuschalten ,wenn die fische nichts mehr fressen.im moment scheinen sie sich noch richtig satt zu fressen für die fastenmonate.
jetzt alles aus zu machen würde den teich zu sehr belasten.
eilt ja auch nicht.
wer weiß,vielleicht können wir zu weihnachten wieder die badehose rausholen
gruß buddler
Jörg


----------



## dersil (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*



Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> @ Silvio,
> ... am Grund teilweise nur noch3° waren,...



Hallo

ein Thermometer, das die Temperatur am Grund misst
Tolle Sache - wo gibs denn das


Edit
hier gefunden

Dankschonmal
Silvio


----------



## Lichti (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Moin,

zum Thema Winter.......

Brauchen die Fischis eigentlich versteck möglichkeiten unten am Grund  in der Winterzeit 
Amphore oder ähnliches


----------



## herbi (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Ralf,...



> Brauchen die Fischis eigentlich versteck möglichkeiten



Fische wollen immer irgendwo reinschlüpfen um Schutz zu suchen,...im Winter ist es evtl. sogar von Vorteil wenn du ihnen diese bietest,...da sie ja Fluchttiere sind und bei kalten Wassertemperaturen könnte es von Vorteil sein das sie sich darin verstecken können und werden evtl. auch nicht erschreckt wenn jemand am Teich vorbei geht,...! Oder etwas ungewöhnliches passiert,...!
Allerdings solltest du die Möglichkeit,  "Einsicht" in das Versteck zu haben , um evtl.tote oder kranke Fisch zu sehen,...!

In meinen alten Teich kippte ich immer einen 30ltr. Eimer rein,...natürlich mit großen Löchern versehen,...! Sie nahmen es gerne an,...


----------



## Lichti (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Moin,

danke für den Tip 

Habe eine Amphore und weitere Versteckmöglichkeiten auf den Grund gelegt


----------



## marja (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Guten Morgen

ich muß nochmal kurz nachfragen. Ich habe meinen Filter zum 1. Vovember ausgestellt, weil es in den Tage danach abends schon sehr kühl war und auch leicht Frost. Nun, ein paar Tage später, also bsp. heute liest man auf dem Außen-Thermometer 9,5 Grad bzw. soll es in den nächsten Tagen wieder in den zweistelligen Bereich gehen. Vom Winter noch keine Spur.

Bisher füttere ich sie noch ab und zu, aber wie gesagt der Filter ist derzeit aus.

Sollte ich das nun auch so belassen oder den Filter wieder einschalten?
Füttern tue ich ja so lange sie noch was essen möchten.

LG Marja


----------



## Bebel (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Marja

Du hast sicher hier im Forum schon gelesen, dass Dein Teich eigentlich weder groß noch tief genug ist für Deine Fische (Koi)?

Zum Thema Pumpe bzw. Filter wieder anstellen - da Deine Pumpe jetzt schon einige Zeit abgestellt war, sind die Bakterien im Filter, die das Nitrit abbauen, leider schon tot - bis der Filter wieder "eingefahren" ist haben wir auf jeden Fall schon Frost. Bringt also nichts.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## marja (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

danke dir Bebel für die Antwort.

[Du hast sicher hier im Forum schon gelesen, dass Dein Teich eigentlich weder groß noch tief genug ist für Deine Fische (Koi)?]
Ja das habe ich gelesen, das hatte aber nicht mit meiner Frage zu tun oder doch?

Ich habe damals auch geschrieben, das ich den Teich so übernommen habe, den Teich nicht vergrößern kann, der Vorbesitzer vermutlich nicht davon ausgegangen ist, das Kois so groß werden und dementsprechend sich hätte nur auf eine kleine Art Fische festlegen sollen. Naja und nun habe ich den großen Koi. Einen Bekannten der selber ein großen Koiteich/Flußlandschaft hat (ca. 45.000 Liter Wasser) habe ich letztens angesprochen. Er kennt den Teich auch und ist der Meinung das die Größe reicht, ich hatte allerdings aufgrund eurer Meinung hier im Forum bereits angedacht den großen Koi wegzugeben. 

Gruß Marja


----------



## Buratino (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Forum,
bei mir sieht es so ähnlich aus wie beim Mercedesfreund.
Teich wird z. T. mit Isoliernoppenfolie abgedeckt, der Rest mit PE- Bällen.
Die Bodenabläufe werden geschlossen und der Skimmerkopf abgenommen. Ansaughöhe liegt jetzt bei ca. 40cm. Es bleibt eine Pumpe ständigt in Betrieb 
(6000l/h). Hatte damit noch keine Probleme, die anderen Pumpen verbleiben in der PK.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## gAudi (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Forum,
bei mir wird sowohl der Filter (Cheops) als auch der Wasserfall nicht ausgeschaltet, da so das Wasser weiterhin mit Sauerstoff angereichert wird und eine Zirkulation stattfindet. Allerdings werde ich die Pumpen von der tiefsten Stelle entfernen und kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche (30cm) "aufhängen"! Sodaß sie nicht das wärmere Wasser vom Boden ansaugen! Wenn denn dann mal etwas zufriert, so wie letzten Winter, dann ist es halt so, stört die Pumpen von Oase ja nicht.

Zum Luftsprudler:
Ich würde von so einem Teil abraten, da die Dinger ja die kalte Winterluft ansaugen und dann unten im Teich wieder abgeben und somit das Wasser auch in der Tiefe stark abkühlt. Und das wollen wir doch vermeiden!

Gruß vom Niederrhein..

           ..gAudi


----------



## Christian und Frauke (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Leute,
bei uns läuft noch alles ganz normal
Es sind im Moment 11,8Grad und nachts ist es auch noch recht warm
ich warte noch etwas ab bis es wird,dann schalte ich ab.
Die Eco hat die Leistung ja selbst reduziert:smoki
Die Pflanzen habe ich schon zurückgeschnitten,wird ja sonst langweilig


----------



## stern (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo

Als Neuling hier im Forum interesiert mich vor allem genau das Thema Winterruhe. 
Die letzten Jahre habe ich die Technik bis auf die Sauerstoffzufuhr (Kolben-Kompressor 6000l/h mit 12 Luftsteinen- Ø50mm) komplett abgestellt. Erst im Frühling habe ich die Pumpe und den Filter wieder in Betrieb genommen. Da ich einen Aussenfilter habe, besteht sowieso die Gefahr des Einfrierens. 

Eigentlich habe ich die letzten Jahre gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Trotzdem bin ich auch dieses Jahr wieder unsicher , ob ich die Sprudelsteine wieder einsetzen soll, da doch hierdurch das Wasser bewegt wird und dies soll ja im Winter vermieden werden, um nicht das Wasser von der optimalen Tiefe nach oben zu "fördern" und somit abzukühlen. 

Grüsse
Stern
Wie ist das, wenn ich die Sprudelsteine (neuer Kompressor mit 6600l/h) nur an der Oberfläche einsetze? Wird dann das Wasser trotzdem "umgewälzt" ?


----------



## ebo (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo.

Ich habe sie auf 40 cm Tiefe hängen. Die Frage ist halt wie tief dein Teich ist. Wenn er nur 70 cm tief ist hängen sie bei 40 cm zu weit unten.
Ist er 2 Meter hängen sie gut und da wälzt so gut wie nix um.

Bei einer Teichtiefe von 1,40 würde ich, natürlich auch nur da wo es 1,4 m tief ist, in ca. 20-30cm Tiefe hängen.

Hast du eine durchgehende Tiefe von 1,4 Meter? 
Hänge nicht alle 12 Sprudler in den Teich. Viel zu viel. 2 Steine reichen. Die aber reguliert. Nicht zu stark.

lg
ebo


----------



## stern (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*



ebo schrieb:


> Hast du eine durchgehende Tiefe von 1,4 Meter?
> Hänge nicht alle 12 Sprudler in den Teich. Viel zu viel. 2 Steine reichen. Die aber reguliert. Nicht zu stark.




Hallo

Nein, nicht überall 1,4 Meter. Teilweise an 2 Stellen nur 40 bis 50 cm. Den Sprudler habe ich immer an der tiefsten Stelle reingehängt.

Nur 2 Steine geht nicht, da mein Verteiler 12 Anschlüsse hat. Sonst kann ich nur noch einfach Luft (ohne steine) reinblasen.

Grüsse
Stern


----------



## ebo (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo.

Ich habe auch 10 Verteiler. Aber auf 4 habe ich einen Stopfen. Da bei dir aber dann zuviel aus den verbleibenden Anschlüssen kommt lässt du die einfach die anderen 10 Anschlüsse offen.

Das ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel du musst das mal selber ausprobieren und dann einstellen. 

lg
ebo


----------



## hotte2 (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich mache den Teich winterfest indem ich: 

a) die Pumpen nicht ausbaue
b) den Filter weiterlaufen lasse
c) den UV-Klärer abschalte, die Röhren ausbaue

Die Pumpen werden auf halbe Kraft gefahren. Wichtig ist, dass auch im Winter genügend Sauerstoff in den Teich einfährt. Die Kois verfallen ja auch nicht in Winterstarre. Dies ist leider eine weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Die Fische fahren ihren Stoffwechsel natürlich herunter und können ihn, je nach Kältegrad, fast auf Null reduzieren. Letzteres trifft zumeist nur einen kürzeren Zeitraum zu. Es ist daher wichtig, die Kois auch im Winter mit Nahrung zu versorgen. Weil sie nicht mehr an die Oberfläche kommen, ist Sinkfutter zu empfehlen. Meine Kois fressen dieses sehr gerne und haben im Frühjahr nicht das Problem, an Mangelerscheinungen oder blassen Farben pp. zu leiden. 

Weil die Pumpen für den nötigen Umlauf sorgen, friert der Teich nur bei extremen Wetterlagen ganz zu. Dann sind natürlich alle Aggregate ganz abzustellen und ein Eisfreihalter (Styrophor-Platte o. Ä.) auf die Teichoberfläche zu setzen. Von einer vollständien Verkleidung halte ich gar nichts. Die Fische werden komplett irritiert.

Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich 

Hotte2


----------



## stern (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*



hotte2 schrieb:


> ich mache den Teich winterfest indem ich:
> 
> a) die Pumpen nicht ausbaue
> b) den Filter weiterlaufen lasse
> ...



Hallo

Wenn die Pumpen weiterlaufen, wird ja das Wasser doch umgewälzt, was ja wegen der optimalen Temperatur in tieferen Lagen (ich glaube 80 cm) nicht passieren sollte, da sich die Kois ja diese Höhe wegen der wärmeren Temperatur, als sie an der Oberfläche finden, aussuchen.  

Wenn ich füttere komme ich aber nicht darum herum, einen Filter laufen zu lassen.

Also bin ich in einer "Zwickmühle". 
Was ist jetzt wichtiger:

Wasser nicht zu stark bewegen, bzw. nicht umwälzen und kaltes Wasser von der Oberfläche nach unten transportieren  



füttern und den Filter laufen lassen und damit das Wasser umwälzen (ich habe ja einen Aussenfilter. D.h. ich pumpe das 
     Wasser rauf und über den Aussenfilter, der im Freien steht (Einfriergefahr), wieder zurück in den Teich.

Schönen Tag noch.

Grüsse
Stern


----------



## fbschroeder (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo,
in jedem Herbst / Winter gibt es diese Fragen:
- Temperaturschichtung im Gartenteich?
- Was macht Ihr mit den Pumpen?

Ich kann es nur immer wiederholen:
a) In unseren Garten-/Koiteichen gibt es keine nennenswerte Temperaturschichtung. Selbst bei ausgeschalteten Pumpen.
b) Die Pumpen laufen gedrosselt weiter.

Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## hotte2 (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Stern,

die Kois halten sich naturgemäß im Winter in Bodennähe auf. Eine Umwälzung findet ja nur in geringer Geschwindigkeit statt. Nachteile -selbst wenn sie, wie ich glaube, nur rein hypothisch bestehen dürften- wären insoweit ausgeschlossen. Ich sehe die Umwälzung eher als Vorteil an, schon wegen des besseren Sauerstoffeintrages, der Reinhaltung und nicht zuletzt auch im Hinblick auf die Eisfreihaltung. Zudem ist mein Teich so konzipiert, dass er quasi aus zwei Teichabschnitten besteht, soll heissen, es sind zwei seperate Vertiefungen (2 Becken von ca. 70 cm Tiefe bei einer Gesamttiefe von ca. 1,4 m) vorhanden. Dies hat u.a. auch den unschätzbaren Vorteil, dass man bei einem Wasserwechsel oder Säuberung die Fische wechselseitig in einem Becken belassen kann. Panik für Fisch und Mensch wird so vermieden!

Ich habe meine Kois bereits über Jahre hinweg im Winter mit Sinkfutter bedient. Sie haben es mir bisher stets gedankt.


Gruß
Hotte2


----------



## marja (26. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo an alle

irgendwie ärgere ich mich, das ich als Neuling dachte das im November der Filter ausgeschaltet wird. Gut es war Anfang November auch teilweise schon kühler und nachts sogar bereits 0 Grad.

Nun ist das Wetter aber wieder mild und wenn ich jetzt den Filter einschalten würde, dann dauert es bis die Bakterien wieder da sind. 

Was mich da so ärgert ist, das keine Umwälzung des Wassers aktuell stattfindet. So wird das Wasser von Tag zu Tag wieder dunkler, so wie ich es übernommen hatte. dann hatte ich ja aller zwei Wochen den Filter gewechselt und es war schön klar. Bis auf den Boden konnte man sehen, nun nicht mehr so ganz.

Muß ich irgendwas beachten? Anmachen brauche ich ja nicht wurde mir gesagt, da ehe die Bakterien da sind, evtl. der Winter da ist. Sauerstoffsprudler habe ich drin. Lose Blätter fische ich ab und sie bekommen sofern sie noch Hunger haben, aller 2-3 Tage was zu fressen.

Das sieht auch soweit alles gut aus, bis halt auf das klare Wasser.

LG Marja


----------



## marja (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo zusammen

leider habe ich noch keine Antwort von euch erhalten.

Aber ich gehe davon aus, das auch trotz abgeschalteter Pumpe der Abbauprozesse/Reinigungsprozess dennoch weiter geht, allerdings langsamer. D.h. es sind ja alle Nährstoffe/Bakterien im Teich. Aber es fehlt ja die Umwälzung. Dadurch ist es sicher normal das man im bzw. über den Winter dann mit etwas mehr Algen zu kämpfen hat. Wäre ja beim Aquarium nicht anders, wenn ich dort einfach die Pumpe abstellen würde.

D.h. heißt einfach, mögliche Pflanzenreste (loses schwimmende Blätter, auch wenn Netz über Teich) entfernen und im Frühjahr dann ein Teilwasserwechsel machen oder reicht es zu filtern und einfach im Frühjahr bei Saisonbeginn den Filter öfters reinigen?

LG Marja


----------



## fuxe13 (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Marja

Es gibt hier sicherlich Leute die viel mehr wissen als ich, aber....

Algen hast Du im Winter keine, die arbeiten unter 10° nicht mehr.

Die Frage des pumpens ist ja, ob der teich tief genug ist, wie hoch der Einsaugstutzen ist, ob Du eine durchmischung der Wasserschichten bekommst.

Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, lose Blätter, Pflanzen die verwelcken abschneiden, um die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Und im Frühling einfach den Filter neu starten. Filter und Pumpe je nach Umstand herausnehmen oder im teich lassen.

Ich habe keine Pumpe, lasse aber den Filter über den Winter laufen (habe einen  Bach). Dadurch sollte ich auch kein Problem mit dem zufrieren des Teiches haben, da ja bewegtes Wasser nicht gefriert.

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Marja.

Bei mir wachsen im Winter die Fadenalgen ganz gut. Das ist völlig ok, da sie so den "Job" der normalen Teichpflanzen übernehmen, welche nun nicht mehr wachsen und somit keine Nährstoffe mehr binden können.

Bezüglich Wintervorbereitungen kannst Du auch in diesem Thema noch einiges finden.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

  welcher Winter,.. ??

bei mir ist das Wasser noch ordentlich warm,.. (ca. 7grad)
Pumpe saugt bei -60cm an und läuft auf der anderen Seite auch wieder bei -60cm ein.
 
Der Filter filtert derzeit nix mehr (kein Schmutz mehr auf dem Filtersieb),
 läuft aber trotzdem nonstopp mit der Pumpe.
(da habe ich auch weiteres Thermometer,.. das ist meine größte Angst,.. dass der Filter irgendwann unkontrolliert einfriert und platzt)
-> schalte daher erst ab, wenn ich mehrere Tage nicht zuhause bin, und minus Grade dauernt vorliegen. 
(Pumpe bleibt aber ohnehin im Teich)

mfG. Micha


----------



## marja (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

<Welcher Winter>

ja das frage ich mich auch langsam ;-)

Ich danke euch drei erstmal für die Antworten, das hilft mir weiter.

Ich hatte nur Angst, weil das Wasser wieder so ist das man nicht zu 100% auf den Boden schauen kann. Aber ist ja eigentlich auch klar, denn beim Filtern/Pumpen wird ja das ganze Wasser umgewälzt und nun ist die Pumpe nicht an, also kann auch nichts umgewälzt werden.

Die Pumpe steht auf dem Boden in ca. 1m Tiefe und pumpt das Wasser durch einen Biotec 10.0 Filter über einen Bachlauf dann wieder zurück. Daher habe ich es im Winter ausgeschaltet, weil ich gelesen und gehört habe, das bei laufender Pumpe die Wärmeschicht unten durchgeüllt wird. Aber bei dem warmen Winter. Naja kann man ja nicht vorher wissen.

LG und Dank Marja


----------



## Rudi Zanner (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Ceopsfilter, der in der Erde eingegraben ist und der läuft mit der Oase Pumpe Optimax 20000 durch. Jedoch wird nur über den Skimmer angesaugt. Die zweite Pumpe bleibt aus. Der Bach bleibt auch aus, der ist mir letztes Jahr zugefroren.
Gruß an alle
Rudi


----------



## edu95 (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe als Neuling mir das hier alles durchgelesen, bin aber auch nicht viel schlauer geworden da zu viele verschiedene Meinungen. Was ich so gelesen habe habt ihr doch alle größere Teiche, was soll ich aber jetzt mit meinem kleinen Teich machen.   Der ist jetzt seit ca. 2 Monate erst in Betrieb. Inhalt ca. 4000 Liter, 1 Meter tief an der tiefsten Stelle, z.Zt.  lasse ich noch das Wasser über die Pumpe, die am Grund steht, über den Oase Filter Biotec 5.1 in einen 2 Meter langen Bachlauf  mit Steinen und ein paar Pflanzen wieder in den Teich laufen. Einen Sprudelstein habe ich in ca. 30 cm. Tiefe auch laufen. Ich habe nur 6 __ Shubunkin im Teich und das Teichwasser im Filter hat nur noch 3 Grad.  
Jetzt wäre ich für einen „ Kleinen“ Teich - Tipp dankbar, Pumpe ausschalten, Filter abbauen alles so lassen bis es richtig friert ( bei uns sind z.Z. 4 Grad unter 0) und sich Eis bildet, mit Schwimmbadfolie teilweise abdecken wäre auch möglich.
Na ja ich bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.
Schönen Gruß
Heinz


----------



## axel (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Heinz 

:willkommen


Ich würd an Deiner Stelle die Pumpe ausschalten . Bei Deiner Teichgröße kühlt das Wasser bei Frost sich sonst im unteren Bereich zu stark ab .
Zeig uns doch mal Fotos von Deinem Teich :beten

lg
axel


----------



## Christine (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Heinz,

und herzlich Willkommen bei uns. 

Ich würde die Filter auch abschalten - je nachdem, wie der Bachlauf beschaffen ist, ist die Gefahr des Leerlaufens relativ hoch, wenn sich an der falschen Stelle Eis bildet. Der Sprudler sollte reichen.


----------



## edu95 (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo Zusammen
Habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, werde dann morgen den Filter mal ausschalten, Saubermachen und winterfest wegstellen. Dann gleich meine nächste Frage, soll ich die Pflanzen im Bachlauf im Wasser stehen lassen oder kann der Bachlauf leerlaufen. Sie sind noch nicht lange drin und nicht richtig angewachsen.


----------



## marja (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

so, nun ist sie da, die dicke Eisschicht. Gestern war noch ein großes freies Loch von ca. 40x40cm, heute nach der Nacht mit -15 Grad war es dann nur noch ca. 20x20cm. Gut ich habe nich ein Stück Styropor drin mit einem Plaste Schlauch, habe aber dennoch ein wenig Angst das trotz Luftsprudler auch die 20x20cm zufrieren.

Sorry, das ist mein erster Winter und da habe ich ein wenig Angst, das es komplett zufriert und das soll ja nicht so gut sein. Den irgendwo müssen ja die Gase aus dem Wasser hin.

Aber es soll ja wärmer wieder werden. Morgen nur noch max. -0 Grad. Huih. Schauen wir mal.

LG Marja


----------



## marja (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

Hallo zusammen und ein gesundes neues Jahr

ich muß nochmal nachfragen bzgl. Eisfreihalten im Teich. leider habe ich damit noch keine erfahrungen gesammelt.

Da die Temperaturen nun wieder mehr in die -15 grad bereich in den letzten Tagen hier war, ist das Loch immer etwas kleiner geworden. Ich habe zwei Luftsprudler drin (eine etwas größe runde Scheibe und so eine Art kleiner Stab) sowie deine Membranpumpe des Vorbesitzers welche zwei Ausgänge hat die sich aller 3 Minutenmit Luft abwechseln.

D.h. Erst sprudelt der eine Sprudler für ca. 2 Minuten, dann nach 3 Minuten der andere Sprudler, wobei der vorherige dann wieder aus ist. So ist es nun gekommen, das der Stabsprudler im Teich nicht so viel gesprudelt hat wie diese Scheibenformspudler und dort zugefroren ist.

Bei dem Scheibensprudler ist ein Styroporkreis drüber, der mittlerweile etwas in der Luft hängt durch eine weitere Styroporplatte die vor kurzem noch frei geschommen sind. Nun muß also beim zufrieren die Styroporplatte den Kreis etwas zur Seite geschoben haben.

Sorry das ich ein wenig ausgeholt habe, ich habe halt nur Angst das es komplett zufriert, daher habe ich ein paar kurze Fragen und freue mich wenn ihr mir darauf antworten könnt.

- Wenn dort wo noch frei ist, nun eine dünne Eisschicht entsteht, darf man die vorsichtig reindrücken, sofern es ohne Lärm (man darf ja nicht auf das Eis hauen) geht eindrücken?

- Was passiert wenn dennoch alles zufriert. Die Pumpe steht noch mit angeschlossenem Schlauch im Tecih und ist verbunden mit dem Filter, der aus ist. Wasser ist aus dem Filter. Reicht das dann theoretisch auch für die Belüftung?

- Wenn nicht, was kann man machen, wenn es dennoch zufriert. Es muß doch offen bleiben, damit die Gase abströmen können oder ist es o.k. wenn es kurze Zeit mal zufriert.

Ich denke mal, wenn es ständig sprudelt ist die Chance größer das es nicht zufriert,a ls wenn die Sprudler sich alle 3 Minuten abwechseln, oder?

LG Marja


----------



## orange1704 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

ich hab nur kurz zeit.
aber ich würde die pumpe nicht laufen lassen und wenn doch dann nicht an der tiefesten stelle wo es +4C° ist weil du das wasser oben wieder einlaufen lässt so mit kühlt der teich ab.


----------



## marja (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*

oh da haben wir uns mißverstanden, danke für deine Antwort erstmal.

Die Pumpe läuft seit dem 1 November nicht mehr. Sie steht nur auf dem Boden im fast zugefrorenen Teich mit angeschlossenem Schlauch zum Biotech 10.0 Filter. Der am Teichrand ohne Filtermaterialien und Wasser steht. dadurch das der Schlauch ja angeschlossen ist, müßte auch hier trotz ausgeschalteter Pumpe ein gewisser Luftaustausch stattfinden, oder?

Gruß Marja


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter ??*



marja schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wenn es ständig sprudelt ist die Chance größer das es nicht zufriert,als wenn die Sprudler sich alle 3 Minuten abwechseln, oder?



Ja, 
auf jeden Fall.

Du musst unbedingt versuchen eine Stelle freizuhalten. Wenn der Teich komplett zu ist, kannst du auch ein wenig Wasser ablassen das zwischen Eis und Wasser ein kleines Luftpolster ensteht, dann ein kleines Loch in die Eisdecke machen (Heisses Wasser z.B.) und fertig.

Gut wäre auch wenn der Sprudler im warmen stehen würde. Und keine Angst, der Pumpe passiert schon nichts, vielleicht bekommt der Schlauch ein Loch durch das Eis. Für einen Luftaustausch reicht der aber nicht, da ja Wasser drin ist.


----------



## marja (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter mit der Pumpe??*

danke dir Uwe.

O.k. dann werde ich das aufjedenfall im Auge behalten. Kann zwar nicht jeden Tag in den Schrebergarten, aber ich weiß auf was ich unbedingt achten muß. Die Membranpumpen die es sonst für Tewiche gibt mit bis zu 6 Auslässen, sprudelt alle gleichzeitig die Luft oder? Habe da noch nicht den richtigen gefunden. Die jetzige vom Vorbesitzer ist ja eigentlich ne Luftmatratzenmembranpumpe wenn ich das Schild auf dieser richtig gedeutet habe.

Gruß Marja


----------



## ebo (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter mit der Pumpe??*

Hallo.

Wenn du bei der Pumpe zu viele Auslässe hast machst du einfach Schlauch drauf. Also einen Schlauch von einem Auslass auf einen anderen. Schon hat die Pumpe zwei Auslässe weniger. Die Luft sprudelt gleichmäßig durch die Auslässe. Allerdings kommt es dann auf die Schlauchlänge an wie viel Luft auch wirklich durchgepumpt wird. Wenig Schlauch mehr Luft als langer Schlauch.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## marja (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr im Winter mit der Pumpe??*

Hallo

cool klopfen darf ich nicht auf dem Teich, das ist nicht gut für die Fische, aber mit ner Motorsäge  klicke hier. Ja ich weiß, ist ja auch ein etwas größerer Teich  Aber ein See kann man auch nicht mit einem Teich vergleichen. Nee mir ging es um die Tannenzweige. Normalerweise macht das ja die Natur selbst, aber wie man in dem Bericht liest, fehlt ja einfach auch die Sonne für die Unterwasserpflanzen.

Aber das mit den Tannenzweigen soll auch funktionieren? Aber ich denke es gibt ja sonst auch keine wirkliche Alternative für die größere Gewässer.

LG Marja


----------

